# Norton 360



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

When I try to download the security update "MSXML 4.0 SP2 Security Update (KB927978)" for windows xp, the operation fails. Also, my norton 360 always fails at the instalation point where it says "Microsoft Redistributables." It says the error is that i still have an old version of Norton running on my computer. I've used their website to delete the old versions, but i still get the same error message. What can I do to fix these issues?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll probably need to go through the registry and delete everything you can find that refers to Norton.


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

al37326 said:


> When I try to download the security update "MSXML 4.0 SP2 Security Update (KB927978)" for windows xp, the operation fails. Also, my norton 360 always fails at the instalation point where it says "Microsoft Redistributables." It says the error is that i still have an old version of Norton running on my computer. I've used their website to delete the old versions, but i still get the same error message. What can I do to fix these issues?
> 
> Please help. Thanks.


Try the following steps :
restart your computer in safe mode with networking.
download the norton removal tool from www.symantec.com/nrt and save it under my documents folder..dont run it since it will not run in safe mode at all.
go to start >>run >>msconfig
go to services tab ..and at the bottom left check the "Hide all microsoft services" option
then in the listing uncheck all what u can find for norton\symantec or live update and auto liveupdate
then go to the start up tab
look for ccApp and uncheck it 
click on apply and then close..
select Exit without restart option
then click start >>run >>regedit
look for Hkey_current_user>>software and look for symantec and delete it
look for Hkey_Local_Machine>>software and look for symantec and delete it
close registry editor
restart computer once again in safe mode 
go to my computer\c:\documents and settings\all users\Application data (may be hidden at times)\ symantec ..delete symantec folder
go to my computer\c:\program files\(look for anything that is norton, symantec and delete it )delete that folder
go to my computer\c:\program files\common files\look for symantec shared ..delete this folder.
once all the above is done restart computer in normal mode..it will start and after that go to my document folder and run the norton removal tool that u saved 
this is 100% resolution to such an issue


----------



## Sullivan Johnson (Jul 15, 2007)

I purchased and installed Norton 360 antivirus today. Everything seems in good shape except for the "liveupdates". When I try to run liveupdates, I get a message saying "live update already running in different process". I uninstalled my previous Norton antivirus successfully, however, I continue having "Symantec liveupdate" icon on my desktop. I have tried everything I know do, however, i cannot get the new Norton 360 to run liveupdates. Help?


----------



## dirtysouth16 (Jul 15, 2007)

okay i give you some tips on that what you need to do if you can is reinstall your computer and do not get norton 360 if you reinstall your computer get avg or get avast! Antivirus norton is bad for getting virus norton can not get are of virus out of your computer and after 60 days its turn in Spyware so just do dose tips


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

dirtysouth16, I'd re-analyze your postings here prior to posting again.

I'd like to know how to "reinstall my computer" 

Do I unplug it and disconnect everything?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sullivan Johnson said:


> I purchased and installed Norton 360 antivirus today. Everything seems in good shape except for the "liveupdates". When I try to run liveupdates, I get a message saying "live update already running in different process". I uninstalled my previous Norton antivirus successfully, however, I continue having "Symantec liveupdate" icon on my desktop. I have tried everything I know do, however, i cannot get the new Norton 360 to run liveupdates. Help?


Did you try following the steps in post #3?


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Sullivan Johnson said:


> I purchased and installed Norton 360 antivirus today. Everything seems in good shape except for the "liveupdates". When I try to run liveupdates, I get a message saying "live update already running in different process". I uninstalled my previous Norton antivirus successfully, however, I continue having "Symantec liveupdate" icon on my desktop. I have tried everything I know do, however, i cannot get the new Norton 360 to run liveupdates. Help?


Hi Sullivan Johnson, 
i would like u to know that the message u r talking about is not an error. Its a request that if u get a message first try to understand what u are doing and what the message is saying to u. and not to panic when u c a message..
ur message "live update already running in different process" means that u r trying to run live update while its already running... since liveupdates are virus definitions and they are running constantly in the background to find any updates on symantec server and bring them to ur computer automatically and u need not run it manually unless the software gives u error messages such as failed or never run or error 5 specially in n360, LU18....etc. 
if u get any such messages they are error messages. and not the one u are complaining about since n360 is not like norton's internet securty or antivirus where Liveupdates where sometimes supposed to run manually..
if u have any of the error messages i have mentioned then pls let me know and will be glad to help ..else u have no issues with anything.


----------



## sourcie (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,

to fix this "live update is already running" (360 NIS NAV) or even Error5 (360 only), give a look at the tasks manager and let me know if you see a SPA.EXE running there

If yes, just open 360, go to tasks and settings, then to advanced settings and uncheck Product Protection.

then get back to tasks manager and kill SPA.EXE, this should allow live update to keep doing its thing, you will have to repeat the operation each time the problem will happen until Symantec releases a mod trough live update.

and no, SPA.EXE is not a spyware in this case (google will tell you about a spyware with the same name), its a live update component that is apparently just stuck for some reason...


edit: same solution if you got LU1801 without canceling live update
Best regards
Source


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

I would not recommend the above since it will enable the attacking virus infections to infect your Norton too and it will not be capable of working normally..so pls avoid doing that..
if some one is getting error 5 pls let me know i will give i permanent resolution for it


----------



## sourcie (Jul 29, 2007)

hi support4u

sorry to contradict you, but i recommend it since spa.exe is not a part of the antivirus, its only a file that is checking if live update is sending the latest version of virus definitions and components updates, and this file is not receiving the info it needs to close.
check symantec.com documentation about this file to ensure.

anyway, we discovered that this is not the only cause of error5, since error5 is general liveupdate error, yes i was a bit excited to post this new when we discovered it at the desk, but you all have to know that there is always an LU error behind that one, so when it happens, try first to hit START, then RUN and input LUALL, it should also be nice to change LU options to interactive mode and enhanced help mode, so you get the right error message and a link to our knowledge base that will explain you how to get rid of it

would you please be kind and let me know what solution you have found? 

if you have any interest, we could discuss about the 16 issues on 360 also

best regards
sourcie
symantec TS


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Sourcie,
try the following steps 100 resolution for Error 5
1) go to add/remove programs..uninstall all that u find for liveupdate
like..liveupdate (any version), liveupdate notice and livereg..
2) delete liveupdate folder from
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
3) downloadload and install fresh liveupdate3.2
4) start>>run>>luall>ok
5) restart computer
6) and then run liveupdate in N360
this should be it.
***if in case u get the error 'Liveupdate is running in background or another process' while trying to uninstall liveupdate in add/remove programs
try the following steps
restart computer and immediately try the step 1
if that dsnt help 
restart computer
start, run, services.msc, click ok
look for liveupdate service in services window on right pane
click on it and in the new window select disable for this services and click apply and then click stop ...to stop this services..if it fails to stop no worries(in that case just restart computer and since its disabled service it will not load in the back ground)
close all the windows and the continue with the steps mentioned above. 

Good luck.

**and also let me know wht all confusion u have for error 16 issue..would like to help u with that too


----------



## sourcie (Jul 29, 2007)

hi support4u,

i received your message but cannot do what you asked me too, i do not have rights, but its ok, you are right about it.

this method of uninstalling liveupdate would work in some cases, but you may know that error5 is not a unique error message and reinstalling lu will not always do it since sometimes its downloading "wrong" files and you just need to help the component to go trough it.

i have updated my profile, and it would be very nice if you could add me to your msn contacts, so we can do some research together, there is always more in 2 heads then in one, and i also have some comments about the mp, but cannot answer it, again, no rights...

16 issues, well, you know about it, there are actually a few ideas, but not everything is always working correctly.

this is absolutely without agressivity and in a totally friendly way, please add me to your contacts.

anyway, since we are more likely to speak with each other, i would like to not give more technical details before we speak together, just to not start a long condractive discussion that will drive nowhere 

so see you soon on msn soon, bye bye


----------



## Jatt4 (Aug 19, 2007)

ok guyz i tryed all your answers and it styll dosen't work please help !!!


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Jatt4 said:


> ok guyz i tryed all your answers and it styll dosen't work please help !!!


Jatt4 u r telling us that u have tried all the above steps and its not working..Since i have addressed 3 different issues above, can u specifically mention what ur initial issue was and which steps did try from above and what is the end result u r getting..ie error message that u are getting..This will enable us to understand ur current issue and we shall be able to help u in a better manner
***not only for this issue for other issues its adivseable to provide details to save time.


----------



## technotard2 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey I have just 1 question---Norton 360 keeps telling me that I have "Intrusion Prevention" turned off and whenever I click "Fix" to turn it on nothing happens. Thanks.


----------



## Erwin0265 (Oct 7, 2007)

Support4U, You rock!!!
I just registered so that I could tell you that.
I have been having problems with Norton 360's Live Update for weeks and have gone through all of Symantec's "guidance" and "help"; all to no avail [great service when you pay for it; not].
I have surfed many of the forums, reading advice ranging from a complete reinstall of the OS through to, don't worry, Symantec will sort it out - eventually.................
Your steps were simple, easy to follow and have been copy and pasted into a notepad doc and saved in the Symantec folder.
Thanks again!
Cheers
Erwin0265


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello al37326. I do not want to interfere with the technical expertise of our friends but do you know some who can download "MSXML 4.0 SP2 Security Update (KB927978)" on a flash stick and then you can transfer it straight on to your machine.


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello al37326. Follow this link to uninstall norton 360 I just came across it curtesy of blues_harp28 who found it for someone else but I'm sure he will not mind you using it.
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...005092709200113&nsf=sharedtech.nsf&view=docid


----------



## mxm3 (Feb 24, 2008)

1 Select one of the following depending on your operating system: 

For Windows XP: Click Start > Run. 
For Windows Vista: Click the Start button, and then click All Programs > Accessories > Run.

2 In the Run dialog box, type the following text: 
services.msc 

3 Click OK. 

4 In the Services dialog box, in the Name column, double-click LiveUpdate.

5 To the right of Startup type, verify that Manual appears. 

If Startup type is not Manual, then in the drop-down list click Manual, and then click OK.

6 Restart your computer.

Regards
mxm3


----------

